# side by side choke setup



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

what chokes setup do you normally use during pheasnt season also what size shot do you use. :sniper:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I shoot sxs for all of my upland game. I use IC and IM with 6 shot Fiochi Golden Pheasant 2 3/4. I rarely ever go heavier in my shot, even in late season. If I do I just step it up to 5 shot. I kill just as cleanly with the 2 3/4 as I do with the 3 inch so I just stick with those. I have a couple of older sxs that use 2 3/4 so if I want I can use one of them whenever I want as well without having to buy shells specialy for them.

I would pattern your gun to see what brand of shells and shot size give you the most full and even pattern. Typically anywhere from 4 to 6 shot is good for pheasants and sharpies. Each gun reacts a little different to choke constriction so play around with Cyl, IC, Mod, IM to see what patterns the best at the yards you normally take shots at.

Keep it simple and concentrate on shooting rather than changing chokes and shot size all of the time once you find a combination of choke and shell that works well. I think it is best to get used to how a gun performs one way rather than constantly switching things around. Also make sure the gun fits you well. I had mine fit to me last year and my shooting improved a great deal. The beauty of a SxS or O/U is we get to have two chokes. Once you find a good combo you should be covered for close and far shots. Carlson tubes are inexpensive but built well so if you don't have many chokes to choose from or your factory ones don't pattern well they might be a good choice to try.

What kind of SxS are you shooting?


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Good sound advice above from wburns. The only other thing I might add to that is what conditions are you shooting under? Dog or no dog? If you are using a dog, pointer or flushing? I hunt with a Brittany pointer who is great at pinning down runners and holding them for close shots. 98% of my bird hunting is done with a 28 ga. over/under, IC/IM tubes. If a bird gets up out of range, no biggie, she'll find another one. If I'm out with my buddy's lab, then I may switch to IM/MF for further shots. 6's and 5's are my preferred shot sizes.

What gauge is your s/s also? Most (not always) factory "express" 20 ga. are slower then 12 ga. To get into a sufficient 1300 fps+ 20 ga round means going much hotter loads which will adversely affect pattern performance in most cases. Like wburns said, try different loads on paper to see what load/choke combo gives the best pattern density in a 30" circle at a given distance that will closely match field conditions. (ie:30" pattern @15 yds may equal IC, 30" @ 25yds equals IM and so on). Remember, one or two pellets to the head will do the job the 300-400 that missed didn't.

Good luck and happy shooting. Welcome to the wonderful world of two barrels.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i am getting a stoeger uplander with 28in barrels. it is on order right now. so cant wait to get it and shoot it :sniper:

i do all of my hunting without a dog just walking feilds..

my SxS is in 12 gauge.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

If that's the case, then perhaps some tighter chokes would suit you better. IM, Mod, MF that kind of range will do you better on further, wild flushing birds. If they get up closer, you can always let them get out a bit, but a more open choke on birds past 30-35 yards will not be as effective, result in more cripples and only make you frustrated.

You have a lot of flexibility with the 12 ga. #6 and #5 combo should work well early season and then lean more towards 5/5 to even #5/#4 combo for late season, battle tested birds.

Enjoy the new gun and knock 'em dead!


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

hopefully i will i am so excited to get it the only thing is i have chokes for a bennelli and i just read that it is a winchoke setup so im kinda bummed but watever my freind has a nova so he can have the chokes. :sniper:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I second birdsforever's recommendations. When I started out a number of years ago I hunted without a dog. I used a Stevens 5100 that was choked Mod and Full. I had better success with that than the more open chokes. To bad you did not buy the CZ Bobwhite or Ringneck. They use the Benelli Chokes in their 12ga models. Your choice should be good though, just can't use your chokes as you already stated. From what I have read they sound like some good guns. I thought it might be fun to buy one of them in a lighter gauge. I also shoot 12ga for my main gun. I hope you enjoy shooting the SxS. They are addicting. I just purchased a French SxS in 12ga but it has 2 1/2" chambers so it equates to a gun more like a 16ga. Looking forward to getting out and using it.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a link you might want to check out for various brands of choke tubes from inexpensive to quite pricey. The company is great to deal with and their customer service is outstanding, not to mention great selection. Typically, stainless will stand up better to years of shooting and hard rounds then the equivalent carbon steel version, hence the higher price.

One thing to keep in mind, if you ever plan on having to shoot steel shot (if area requires it) through a tighter (full choke) make sure the choke is capable of handling steel shot or damage may occur to your barrel/tube.

http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#winche ... e__655__-_


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya i like to use a full for the longer shots with both lead and steel.

actually the first place i looked was midway but thanx for the recomendation anything is better than nothing

:beer:


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

picked my gun up today and am planning on trying it out on sunday.

i cant wait to bust some clays.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

tryed her out and it shot great actually went with my dad a few days ago it was a great time. thanx for all of the advice with my double it is greatly appreciated.

my dad shot my gun and is thinking of buying one in 20gauge. so i think we r both hooked on this double barrel shotgunning and thanxs again to everyone :beer:

will still like and take advice so please dont stop giving advice!


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new gun and it working out for you. When it becomes an extension of your arm is when you'll be the happiest with it. There is something great in the tradition of doubles hunting and shooting and I wouldn't trade mine in for the world.

When you get the itch for a second one, take a close look at the 28 ga. You won't be disappointed in how well the gauge really performs on top of it's light weight and fast handling. It is by far my go to gun when upland hunting.

Scott


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like you will have fun with it. 
Sometimes i will use #6's in the more open choke and #5's in the tighter one...


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya i did have a super fun time 
thanx scott hey what do shells run for a box of 28 gauge cause i love shooting and just blasting with my best freind so shells have to be reasonable but i dont kno i will have to see what happens


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Target loads for the 28 ga. will run about $9-11 a box. If you buy them by the case, maybe $7.50. Hunting loads run anywhere from $15-20+ a box. Yes, ammo has certainly gone up as we all know. I reload for all four of my gauges so the sting is a little less. It's the only way to make it practical for my 28 and 410.

If the occasional "blasting" is all you want to do, then a 28 ga. may be a bit on the expensive side. If you want to have a great field gun for upland, then the few boxes of ammo you may buy a year won't seem as steep.

If you have anymore questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Scott


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

alright i will consider it i did talk to my dad about it he brought up maybe a 16 gauge do u use or own a 16 how do they preform.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

There's nothing really "wrong" with a 16 ga. but there is also no distinct advantages from a ballistic and availability standpoint. Their popularity really started to wane in the late 60's and early 70's. With shotguns, popularity and staying power really owes everything to the competitive side. Trap and skeet shooters never embraced the gauge and it does not make up the four gauges of competition shooting, 12, 20, 28 and 410.

You will start to find that ammo can be scarce at times as well as pricey. At that rate, I refer back to my 28 ga. which has made a tremendous comeback with both gun makers and shooters. A 28 ga. round is what they consider to be the most perfect "square" load, meaning that in its typical 3/4 oz. load and 28 ga. diameter, it's the most uniform round of all shotgun shells resulting in consistent, uniform patterns plus good velocity.

There were still plenty of good guns made in their day for the 16. One of my personal favorites is the Browning A-5 "Sweet Sixteen." A hunting buddy of mine uses that gun bird hunting with me because it was given to him by his grandfather and he loves it. My brother's first shotgun was a Rem. 870 in 16 ga. w/ the old corn cob forearm. What a classic that was too.

A lot of information, I know, but hope it helps once again.

Scott


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

it does thanxs so much


----------

